# 2019 NOVEL-CORONAVIRUS ADLAW ENFORCEMENT MEDICAL ADVISORY COMMITTEEVISORY



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*2019 NOVEL-CORONAVIRUS ADVISORY*

*LAW ENFORCEMENT MEDICAL ADVISORY COMMITTEE*
​2019 Novel-Coronavirus (2019 nCoV) belongs to a strain of viruses that cause upper and lower respiratory infections. Some strains cause the common winter cold but other strains are far more severe and include these Novel-Coronavirus, SARS (Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome) and MERS (Middle Eastern Respiratory Syndrome). These more virulent strains can result in pneumonia, sepsis and death.

Ground zero for the Novel-Corona Virus is Wuhan China. Presently whole cities in China have been quarantined. The virus is thought to have been transmitted originally from animal to humans. It has now been confirmed that it transmits between humans as well. While the transmission is still not fully understood, it is thought to primarily be transmitted by coughing and sneezing (respiratory droplets).

Since this is a virus, there is little that can be done except supportive care. As of right now no vaccination exists. Prevention, therefore, is the keystone to preventing an epidemic. Treat all respiratory illness calls the same. Remember influenza is a leading cause of death in the United States and we deal with it every day. _"For the 2018-2019 U.S. flu season, the CDC estimate there were nearly 42.9 million cases of flu, up to 647,000 hospitalizations and up to 61,200 flu deaths." _*PROTECT YOURSELF, COLLEAGUES AND FAMILIES. REMEMBER, COVER UP AND WASH UP!*

*PREVENTION AND CARE:*

SCENE SAFETY FOR ANY RESPIRATORY ILLNESS.

• Use appropriate PPE which should include gloves, surgical mask and consideration of eye protection.

• If the patient does not need assistance in breathing, immediately apply a surgical mask over their face.

*TREAT THE VIRUS AS YOU WOULD ANY RESPIRATORY INFECTION*

• Wash your hands with soap and water for at least 20 seconds. If soap and water are not available, use an alcohol-based hand sanitizer.

• Avoid touching your eyes, nose, and mouth with unwashed hands.

• Clean and disinfect frequently touched objects and surfaces.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

With the amount of Chinese international students who will be or already have been flooding back to the US for the start of classes after winter break, I’m fully expecting this to start cropping up at colleges. I have already dealt with one coughing Chinese national and pretty much drenched myself in hand sanitizer afterwards.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

EUPD377 said:


> With the amount of Chinese international students who will be or already have been flooding back to the US for the start of classes after winter break, I'm fully expecting this to start cropping up at colleges. I have already dealt with one coughing Chinese national and pretty much drenched myself in hand sanitizer afterwards.


Sage warning with the UMass student now confirmed...

Hand sanitizer is good but not enough - wash wash wash whenever possible! And for the full 15-20 seconds! (Sing happy birthday to yourself)

Be safe out there guys and gals!


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sooty said:


> Sage warning with the UMass student now confirmed...
> 
> Hand sanitizer is good but not enough - wash wash wash whenever possible! And for the full 15-20 seconds! (Sing happy birthday to yourself)
> 
> Be safe out there guys and gals!


Agree 100%. Unfortunately on scene all I had available was hand sanitizer but you bet you're ass I was washing my hands as soon as I found a sink and soap!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Thankfully I was able to charge this to my uniform allowance.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

A little more drastic but bleach is a good killer of germs too. Spray and wiping down equipment and surfaces helps (radios, steering wheel etc) Just don’t stain your clothes !


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Japan Isolates Wuhan Coronavirus, Will Share Findings with Researchers and Companies
99.9% of the isolated virus gene matched those released by the Chinese government.
On Friday, the National Institute of Infectious Diseases announced that it has succeeded in cultivating and isolating the Wuhan coronavirus, reported the _Japan Times_.

Now that it has isolated the virus, the institute can begin developing a vaccine and a drug for the coronavirus. It can also deliver test kits capable of offering a quick diagnosis.

The institute will also share the isolated virus with researchers and other companies. The researchers found that 99.9% of the isolated virus gene matched those released by the Chinese government.

In other words, there was no gene mutation leading to higher infectiousness or toxicity.

Meanwhile, the first death outside of China has been recorded in the Philippines. "This is the first reported death outside China," Rabindra Abeyasinghe, the World Health Organization representative to the Philippines, told _The Guardian_. "However, we need to take into mind that this is not a locally acquired case. This patient came from the epicenter of this outbreak."
Since it was first detected, the virus has killed 304 people in China. Across the country, there were 2,590 new confirmed infections on Saturday, bringing the total number of infected people to 14,380, according to China's National Health Commission.

Stricter border controls, along with the suspension of flights and business operations have sparked fears of a slowdown in China, the world's second-biggest economy. The U.S., Australia, Singapore, and Israel have banned non-citizens from visiting if they have been in China over the previous 14 days.

Meanwhile, Mongolia, Russia, Nepal, and Papua New Guinea have banned entry to anyone from airports across Asia. Other regions have also imposed restrictions on people who have visited the Hubei province in the past 14 days.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Sooty said:


> Sage warning with the UMass student now confirmed...
> 
> Hand sanitizer is good but not enough - wash wash wash whenever possible! And for the full 15-20 seconds! (Sing happy birthday to yourself)
> 
> Be safe out there guys and gals!


Forget singing Happy Birthday. I'm suggesting singing Freebird and humming the extended version. I've been following the John's Hopkins map since this thing started and it seems like there's about 2,000 reported confirmed cases daily since I started looking at it. If this thing takes hold outside of China it's going to get really ugly.

Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


----------

